# تحميل ملفات التدريب من موقع الاوشا الامريكية مباشرة



## يا الغالي (20 مارس 2016)

تحميل الملفات والعروض الخاصة بالاوشا الامريكية 

https://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/construction_generalindustry/const_outreach_tp.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2016)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز
مجهودك واف دوماً


----------



## خالد عطا (25 يوليو 2016)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------

